# Hunting lizards ?!?



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys just seen a couple vids a bout hunting lizards but dont no if i should tell me 
?! I would like to try it beacuse were i live you'll see a lizard everywhere i might just shoot one and try it tell me tho 

Danny


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Let us know how they taste.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Will do


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 44568


What did I ever do to you?


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

What


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 44578


Please let me live!


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Nope haha by the way a farmer in my village asked me to kill beacuse they eat his greens sorry litle fella


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 44580


Well . I salute my fallen brothers.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I understand that iguana is good to eat ... saw quite a few being eaten by the native Mayans in Belize, but did not have a chance to try it myself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Charles said:


> I understand that iguana is good to eat ... saw quite a few being eaten by the native Mayans in Belize, but did not have a chance to try it myself.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Id be chicken to try that. Might not taste like chicken.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

With the amount of seasoning they prepare them with, it is difficult to pick up a particular flavor. I can tell you that the meat is very fine, and they are vegetarians so they are cleaner than chicken. I just cannot get past the look.. I had it twice, the first and last time.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

bambo chicken needs garlic


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The two reasons for killing something that is not a threat are food and pest control. Since the farmer came to you for help, it makes it a legitimate shoot.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

I know haha


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive been told fried lizard on a stick, shish kabob style, is pretty good.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I would not shoot lizards in my yard as they love cockroaches. They will even eat one that is almost as big as they are! -- Tex


----------

